# Unusual antique photographic portrait on gauze



## Hubsnbubs (Oct 13, 2021)

Hello All,

i recently acquired an unusual piece and am struggling to find any other examples so wondered if anyone had any ideas?

It what appears to be a antique photographic portrait printed into a fine mesh/ gauze. 
There are some hand painted details (dress button, highlights etc) and the whole piece measures 20” x 14”.  It  was once framed -  the edges show the original colour of gauze / mesh. The whole thing is amazingly transparent when held up to the light.

Not sure of age or technique and can’t find another example. I have attached some images here, would love to hear anyone’s thoughts.

Thanks,

CJ











ps. No idea why some pictures are coming out sideways, sorry


----------



## terri (Oct 13, 2021)

How interesting!   It's a lovely piece.    I want to say it's old linen - but the weave on the close-up gives me pause.  Could the image have been projected onto the cloth, I wonder?

Hopefully someone can weigh in with ideas.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 13, 2021)

terri said:


> Could the image have been projected onto the cloth, I wonder?



… or, in the days, there were some large optical benches where linen 
previously wet with emulsion could fit on a standard IN the camera… 
that would make it a projection too!


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 13, 2021)

Nice piece. I've seen these types of prints before. A lady brought one in like that of her Mother that needed retouch (I do digital retouch at work). She said it was taken around 1910. Most common enlargements I see at work for retouch are on 13.5 x 19.5 ovals that are curved but some photographers did offer prints on cloth that would be stretched just like a painting around boards. Note the coloring would have been done by hand with oils.


----------



## This child (Oct 13, 2021)

Hubsnbubs said:


> Hello All,
> 
> i recently acquired an unusual piece and am struggling to find any other examples so wondered if anyone had any ideas?
> 
> ...


For being so large and on cloth, it's surprising how sharp the images are.  Quite pleasing.


----------



## terri (Oct 13, 2021)

webestang64 said:


> Nice piece. I've seen these types of prints before. A lady brought one in like that of her Mother that needed retouch (I do digital retouch at work). She said it was taken around 1910. Most common enlargements I see at work for retouch are on 13.5 x 19.5 ovals that are curved but some photographers did offer prints on cloth that would be stretched just like a painting around boards. Note the coloring would have been done by hand with oils.


I was hoping you'd weigh in here, Scotty.    Pretty sure you'd have seen something like this!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 14, 2021)

That is lovely


----------



## Hubsnbubs (Oct 14, 2021)

Thanks everyone for replies and thoughts ❤️


----------



## otherprof (Oct 14, 2021)

Hubsnbubs said:


> Hello All,
> 
> i recently acquired an unusual piece and am struggling to find any other examples so wondered if anyone had any ideas?
> 
> ...





Hubsnbubs said:


> Thanks,
> 
> CJ
> View attachment 249519
> ...





Hubsnbubs said:


> Hello All,
> 
> i recently acquired an unusual piece and am struggling to find any other examples so wondered if anyone had any ideas?
> 
> ...





Hubsnbubs said:


> Hello All,
> 
> i recently acquired an unusual piece and am struggling to find any other examples so wondered if anyone had any ideas?
> 
> ...


I think I saw a modern version of this technique back in Oct. 2013 in a little museum on Long Island , NY.  Right now I have no other information, but will try to get more about this. At the time I found it striking, and still do.


----------



## maris (Oct 15, 2021)

It's a hand coloured black and white photograph on PhotoLinen. This was a fine weave fabric coated with a gelatin silver emulsion. Exposure and processing was just like photographic paper. In the past most makers of photographic materials had a "photolinen" or similar product in their specialty lines. I notice that Vanbar in Melbourne, Australia has some for sale.


----------

